
Product Management: why simple UX wins - jhkdesign
http://www.futureofsocialnetwork.com/2012/06/product-management-why-simple-ux-wins.html
======
ltcoleman
I am sorry but I will not click on your two links in the article. With the
f-work in one and the name of the other implying some sort of porn... I'm not
sure if this post is serious.

